# Mazzer SJ and classic



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

So my rocky broke (long story see here) and I did the sensible thing and got in touch with coffee chap who has sorted my out with a 2009 manual timer SJ. Service from Dave was fantastic. I spoke to him Sunday to see what he could do and by Wednesday it's here!

Took my a while to get it dialled in but already what a difference! My shots are tasting way better already and I can see there is plenty of room for improvement looking at the way the shot pulls on my naked portafilter.

It's not even that big! I'd been warning my wife it could be huge but even she said it wasn't too big at all. The build quality is just brilliant. I wish I'd just bought this in the first place. I'm getting crema like I've never had before.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfect, really glad you are happy with it, enjoy the lovely coffee to come.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Dave's keen eye noticed that the timer switch had been broken by the courier in transit. I wasn't even going to mention it but he's straight on it. What a guy! Somebody smoke him a kipper...


----------

